# Brisbane, Australia



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunburst by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Coloured Skies by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Cloud Red by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aglow behind by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Brisbane Flare by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

City Lights by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fading Light by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Brisbane Pano002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Brisbane Sky by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread about Brisbane :cheers:

On black & white:
Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sandgate by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life. by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr


----------



## UnterDenLinden (Jan 9, 2017)

Any recommendations for hotels in Brissy in the spring? The city center is pretty compact I guess so anywhere there.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

UnterDenLinden said:


> Any recommendations for hotels in Brissy in the spring? The city center is pretty compact I guess so anywhere there.


Love the new post on a city you are fortunate to visit....So when you do go will it really be there fall??


----------



## UnterDenLinden (Jan 9, 2017)

Southern hemisphere spring, northern fall.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No Eye Dog by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane CIty by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## vanillaskyizmir (Jan 26, 2017)

great photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_20161022_191528 by allan milnes, on Flickr

Aussie flags by sccart, on Flickr

Out there by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kentmere 400 Pushed to 1600 by splittingimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello kitty by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr

Burger and Fries by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Midday Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

VH-VXQ Qantas 737-838 Retro Roo II DRW-BNE by Michael Marston, on Flickr

VH-XZJ Qantas 737-838 Mendoowoorrji DRW-BNE by Michael Marston, on Flickr

Perigee Super Moon 2016 by Michael Marston, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Like the moon image.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

008 by daisy.images, on Flickr

010 by daisy.images, on Flickr

015 by daisy.images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bicycle Belle by Ben, on Flickr

If you love somebody (Set them free) by Ben, on Flickr

Streets Beach, South Bank by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane Awakens by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surfers Paradise blue hour from Nerang river by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kangaroo point cliffs 2017 by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr

Steam Train Sunday, Brisbane by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Brisbane street photography - Newsagency by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Brisbane CBD by Andrea Ferrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

St Stephen by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Urban jungle by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Brisbane street photography - How you like me now? by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

revisit - with the right gears by nzfisher, on Flickr

glitz and glamour by nzfisher, on Flickr

川流ii by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Where have the yachts gone by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

川流ii by nzfisher, on Flickr

男人 ii by nzfisher, on Flickr

story @story bridge 故事之桥 by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't Want to Know If You Are Lonely by James Webb, on Flickr

Never Aim To Please by James Webb, on Flickr

So High, So Low by James Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane street photography - Daily chaos by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Winners podium by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

St Stephen by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wheel of Brisbane 事不过三 by nzfisher, on Flickr

victoria bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the city that's much alive 韵动城市 by nzfisher, on Flickr

Treasury Building by nzfisher, on Flickr

流光溢彩 what's your colour? by nzfisher, on Flickr

重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Treasury Building by nzfisher, on Flickr

Brisbane City Hall by nzfisher, on Flickr

GC by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanpaG (Aug 30, 2013)

amazing city !!!! grettings from south america..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Peak hour traffic Brisbane CBD by L Castle, on Flickr

Story Bridge | Wilson Outlook, Brisbane by Aaron Taylor, on Flickr

Story Bridge Brisbane City Queensland Australia. by Jason Sulda, on Flickr

Story Bridge | Wilson Outlook, Brisbane by Aaron Taylor, on Flickr

River Pedestrians by Cody Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Brisbane is a very underrated city. It looks great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Pano002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Brisbane Sky by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Ferry Terminal at night_DME0680cc by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

Under Riverside Expressway and Brisbane City - 016cw by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

Brisbane Skyline - Sunset 001cw by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Under Riverside Expressway and Brisbane City - 016cw by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

Brisbane Ferry Terminal at night_DME0680cc by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

Brisbane at night_DME0677cw by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

Brisbane Skyline - Sunset 001cw by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Morning reflections by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Logan by Andy Webb, on Flickr

Brisbane street photography - Newsagency by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Midday Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

small by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Curved Up by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

LeVeLs by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Futuristic by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Brisbane street photography - Crossing HQ by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

*Muy similar a las ciudades occidentales fuera de Europa, pero me gustó*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Scooter by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Urban oasis by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

small by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cocking My Leg! by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Brisbane Balls! by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Brisbane by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Brisbane by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Australia by JUN JU, on Flickr

Brisbane Australia by JUN JU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

city pier -{ twilight }- by nighstar mayfair, on Flickr

Experimental Lights HDR by nighstar mayfair, on Flickr

Brisbane sharpened overnight by Flo Rol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And when I found the copper and the selenium tower... by Andras Deak, on Flickr

Floating city by Andras Deak, on Flickr

And finally, I found the green colour in the City by Andras Deak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

under story bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

brisbane grandeur by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane sharpened overnight by Flo Rol, on Flickr

Waiting To Cross by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr

Brisbane by Robin Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santa Monica by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Gateway to The Mall by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane by Robin Tucker, on Flickr

We’ve got no time to lose by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

River view by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Morning reflections by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Scooter by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skate wall by The little Explorer, on Flickr

Brisbane CBD by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

Brisbane Riverfire by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Government House Brisbane by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

Office Block by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Cocking My Leg! by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr

流光溢彩 what's your colour? by nzfisher, on Flickr

victoria bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Treasury Building by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

Brisbane. Looking southwards along the Brisbane River towards South Bank cultural precinct. by denisbin, on Flickr

Office Block by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

West End Market by The little Explorer, on Flickr

Rainy day by The little Explorer, on Flickr

City sunrise by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

Brisbane. The Mansions. Six joined terrace houses built by three politicians in 1889. In red brick with NZ Oamaru white limestone. Adorned on the ends with cat gargoyles . by denisbin, on Flickr

Cairns state High School. Built and opened in 1913. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

South Bank at night by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

Brisbane. Beyond ANZAC Park is the clock tower of Central Railway Station. It was built in 1899 some ten years after the railway station opened at this site. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

story under story bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

brisbane festival by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

West End Market by The little Explorer, on Flickr

Rainy day by The little Explorer, on Flickr

Brisbane Riverfire by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr

IMGP8344 by Ismaan Ameer, on Flickr

MSD_20170803_8030694SC-P800 Series PGPP by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

华灯初上 by nzfisher, on Flickr

brisbane grandeur by nzfisher, on Flickr

ephemeral eternity 华章 by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City at night. by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane City 🌃 by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Black and white. Brisbane City. by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Golden hour in Brisbane City. by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Morning reflections by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Futuristic by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

Brisbane. The old Customs House on the Brisbane River. First Customs office here in 1848. This fine classical Customs House with copper plated dome roof was built in 1889. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane. The Brisbane River from the veranda of historic Newstead House built between 1845 and 1867. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Standing On The Corner by Tony McGurk, on Flickr

Brisbane. Looking southwards along the Brisbane River towards South Bank cultural precinct. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane. One of the many old wool stores along the Brisbane River in the suburb of Teneriffe. Now converted to apartments by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bike Repair2 (1 of 1) by Shane Miles, on Flickr

Brisbane. One of the many old wool stores along the Brisbane River in the suburb of Teneriffe. Now converted to apartments by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane. Beyond ANZAC Park is the clock tower of Central Railway Station. It was built in 1899 some ten years after the railway station opened at this site. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bike Repair2 (1 of 1) by Shane Miles, on Flickr

Brisbane. Looking southwards along the Brisbane River towards South Bank cultural precinct. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Into the Sun by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Pacific Dawn by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

At the End of the Street by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. Roma Street railway station. Hard to find but it stlll exists. It opened in 1875 and has recently been restored and preserved. Seen from platform two. XPT train to Sydney departs from this platform. by denisbin, on Flickr

Cairns state High School. Built and opened in 1913. by denisbin, on Flickr

AP_CW-8024 by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Architecture by Maureen Marsh, on Flickr

Day 6 - The Two Churches by Бенджи Хаммерих, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wooloongabba. Brisbane. Australia. by allan milnes, on Flickr

L1042411 by allan milnes, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2018. Brisbane. Australia. by allan milnes, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2018. Brisbane. Australia. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr

Brisbane. The old Customs House on the Brisbane River. First Customs office here in 1848. This fine classical Customs House with copper plated dome roof was built in 1889. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Architecture by Maureen Marsh, on Flickr

Pacific Dawn by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## Arislu (Mar 16, 2017)

i love this city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The 39 steps. Brisbane. by allan milnes, on Flickr

Blue-faced Honey-eater 021 by Dave Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

At One with the Sky by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Aussie Magpie by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Black and White by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Watch This Space by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Surburbia by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Surburbia 32 by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Muso by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane blue by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

MSD_20170803_8030694SC-P800 Series PGPP by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

When two shopping bags collide by Ben Gee, on Flickr

Watch This Space by Patricia Woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Surburbia by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Pedal Power by Mike Pensini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Love 'Em or Loathe 'Em! by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

brisbane blue by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane blue by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Portal by Patricia Woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All you need is love by Ben Gee, on Flickr

When two shopping bags collide by Ben Gee, on Flickr

Kangaroo Point, Brisbane. by Ben Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

Brisbane. Heritage building of late 19th cenutry in Queen Street mall on the corner of Albert Street. Now a Hungry Jacks fast food outlet. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gateway to The Mall by Andrew, on Flickr

Lunar Luminosity by Kane Gledhill, on Flickr

Block of flats. 44 Hynes Street Bowen Hills Brisbane 1996. Ivan Nunn (photo). by Ivan Nunn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street photography. Brisbane. by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Facing Fear by Paul Balfe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Jason Muspratt, on Flickr

York Minster by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Chinatown Brisbane by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr

War Memorial in Brisbane. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane War Memorial. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Out there by sccart, on Flickr

Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Surburbia by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Brisbane Wheel by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Surburbia 32 by Patricia Woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

流光溢彩 what's your colour? by nzfisher, on Flickr

Lunch date by Ben Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane street photography - Newsagency by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Midday Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. The Lands Administration building. Built from 1899 to 1905. A statue of Queen Victoria is in frontn of it. Built in golden coloured sandstone. by denisbin, on Flickr

Bus Stop by Brad Wood, on Flickr

Midday Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Story Bridge by Steve Kossaris, on Flickr

Its not a vespa by sccart, on Flickr

Brisbane skyline at sunrise by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Paparazzo by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Treasury Building by nzfisher, on Flickr

GC by nzfisher, on Flickr

重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And finally, I found the green colour in the City by Andras Deak, on Flickr

brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Midday Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Surfers Paradise blue hour from Nerang river by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

Brisbane BusWay by Rob Iles, on Flickr

Kangaroo point cliffs 2017 by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr

Midday Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

West End Market by The little Explorer, on Flickr

City sunrise by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Office Block by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

28-1-6 by Andrew Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

At One with the Sky by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Brisbane Balls! by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Watch This Space by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Surburbia by Patricia Woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Morning reflections by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Standing On The Corner by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Peak hour traffic Brisbane CBD by L Castle, on Flickr

Story Bridge Brisbane City Queensland Australia. by Jason Sulda, on Flickr

Brisbane Balls! by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Office Block by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Brisbane by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

under story bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Burger and Fries by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Cairns state High School. Built and opened in 1913. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Watch This Space by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Brisbane, Qld, Australia by David Edwards, on Flickr

Surburbia 32 by Patricia Woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City sunrise by The little Explorer, on Flickr

brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

20161013_163907-3 by d.s.c.w, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. The old Customs House on the Brisbane River. First Customs office here in 1848. This fine classical Customs House with copper plated dome roof was built in 1889. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane, Qld, Australia by David Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lunar Luminosity by Kane Gledhill, on Flickr

Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lunar Luminosity by Kane Gledhill, on Flickr

Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

War Memorial in Brisbane. by denisbin, on Flickr

brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. The old Customs House on the Brisbane River. First Customs office here in 1848. This fine classical Customs House with copper plated dome roof was built in 1889. by denisbin, on Flickr

brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Under the Moreton Bay Fig by GPTravers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

And finally, I found the green colour in the City by Andras Deak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't like the sun. Southbank, Brisbane, Qld, Australia by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr

Out there by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kingsford_2017_00001 by Phillip Kingsford, on Flickr

Kingsford_2017_00033-HDR by Phillip Kingsford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Watch This Space by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Miniature Light Trails by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. Looking southwards along the Brisbane River towards South Bank cultural precinct. by denisbin, on Flickr

Under the Moreton Bay Fig by GPTravers, on Flickr

Office Block by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane from the Valley by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

brisbane blue by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. The Lands Administration building. Built from 1899 to 1905. A statue of Queen Victoria is in frontn of it. Built in golden coloured sandstone. by denisbin, on Flickr

brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Curved Up by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane City Hall by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane from the Valley by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

Blue Building by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

10-1-32 by Andrew S, on Flickr

brisbane blue by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane street photography - Newsagency by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr

brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. Beyond ANZAC Park is the clock tower of Central Railway Station. It was built in 1899 some ten years after the railway station opened at this site. by denisbin, on Flickr

brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane street photography - Newsagency by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Standing On The Corner by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Panorama sur Brisbane, Australie by Christian Chene, on Flickr

Brisbane by night by Y Gath Goch, on Flickr

_MG_0439 by Eduardo Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. Looking southwards along the Brisbane River towards South Bank cultural precinct. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Scooter by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Bus Stop by Brad Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

glitz and glamour by nzfisher, on Flickr

Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane City from Mt Coot-tha Lookout by Motion Blue, on Flickr

Oh, I am going to have some fun with my new drone. The Old Brown Snake and the Brisbane CBD from 100m above Kangaroo Point Cliffs. by Chris Hughes, on Flickr

Glow by Michael Glass, on Flickr

BRISBANE city reach by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Office Block by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Brisbane - The city with a view by www.jamespartridge.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello from Brisbane by Scott N, on Flickr

Drone panorama Vulture St at 100m by Phil Savory, on Flickr

Early Morning by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Classic composition by Nicole Setchell, on Flickr

Brisbane at night. Trying out my new 8mm lens. by Vincent Cox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr

Brisbane. The Lands Administration building. Built from 1899 to 1905. A statue of Queen Victoria is in frontn of it. Built in golden coloured sandstone. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane River (1) by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr

Overcast Day Brisbane River (2) by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr

Blue Hour. by Chris Hughes, on Flickr

Grey Day by Phil Savory, on Flickr

Brisbane CBD with Sigma dp0 by Phil Savory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane skyline at sunrise by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Street performer by sccart, on Flickr

DSC_0768 by Morris Zawada, on Flickr

Brisbane CBD - Olympus High Res Mode by Phil Savory, on Flickr

DSC03269_LR by Michael, on Flickr

DSC03250_LR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

GC by nzfisher, on Flickr

Standing On The Corner by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kangaroo point cliffs 2017 by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

The Wheel by Graeme Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eagle Street by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

Neuron Scooters by Patricia Woods, on Flickr

South Bank Parklands by hanming_huang, on Flickr

South Bank Parklands by hanming_huang, on Flickr

South Bank Parklands by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

#196 is not Brisbane, it's the Gold Coast.


----------



## SАbuilder1 (Mar 6, 2020)

skymantle said:


> #196 is not Brisbane, it's the Gold Coast.


Yes, you are right.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lunar Luminosity by Kane Gledhill, on Flickr

brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Peak hour traffic Brisbane CBD by L Castle, on Flickr

Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr

Story Bridge Brisbane City Queensland Australia. by Jason Sulda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Peak hour traffic Brisbane CBD by L Castle, on Flickr

Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City Hall by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Downtown Brisbane, Queensland, Australia by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Kangourou Point, Brisbane (Australia) by Richard Lehoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Infinity Tower, Brisbane (249m) by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane River CityCats by Mansour Vahedi, on Flickr
The Story Bridge by Mansour Vahedi, on Flickr
Brisbane RAW 2668.jpg by Dan Ryan, on Flickr
MidtownBrisbane 1932.jpg by Dan Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Downtown Brisbane, Queensland, Australia by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0487 by Matt Wallace, on Flickr

IMG_0500 by Matt Wallace, on Flickr

No Eye Dog by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. The Lands Administration building. Built from 1899 to 1905. A statue of Queen Victoria is in frontn of it. Built in golden coloured sandstone. by denisbin, on Flickr

brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr

IMG_0487 by Matt Wallace, on Flickr

IMG_0500 by Matt Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane skyline dwarfed by cloud. by Jenno, on Flickr
DSCF3246 by Maxwell Hopkins, on Flickr
Brisbane Story Bridge-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr
QUT Brisbane by QUT media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr

Infinity Tower, Brisbane (249m) by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

DSC01066_LR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Peak hour traffic Brisbane CBD by L Castle, on Flickr

brisbane city b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane 2014 by Daniele Marzocchi, on Flickr

Brisbane by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City sunrise by The little Explorer, on Flickr

Kangourou Point, Brisbane (Australia) by Richard Lehoux, on Flickr

Out there by sccart, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr

City sunrise by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

28-1-12 by Andrew S, on Flickr

City sunrise by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

untitled by Christian Robold, on Flickr

Office Block by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

I can't say I'm too impressed with the Brisbane's disjointed skyline, not one of my favorite skylines. I was there way back in 1992, and, as you'd expect, lots of changes.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane City Sunset by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr
Brisbane by Sydsailor, on Flickr
IMG_1166 Whalf Street Development L4 Aurora by Grant Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rentals East Brisbane by Garry Thompson, on Flickr
Brisbane by Sydsailor, on Flickr
Love you Brisbane by Patricia Woods, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane city by Paula Shalders, on Flickr
Brisbane River by Sydsailor, on Flickr
Brisbane River at Christmas time by Sydsailor, on Flickr
Long Exposure Of Car Light Trails In Brisbane City by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane CBD From Bowen Hills by Cris Waller, on Flickr
20210121-150647-1522716LR by Michael, on Flickr
20210121-122748-1522398LR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Story Bridge Brisbane by Mark Korner, on Flickr
Brisbane UQ Library_Brisbane UQ Library021 by I am the universe, on Flickr
The view from within by sccart, on Flickr
Sailing on the river by sccart, on Flickr
Sailing by sccart, on Flickr
7 News by sccart, on Flickr
Retro by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane street photography - Urban Explorers by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

Under the Story by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

CLOSED CLOSED by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wet Brisbane by Tony White, on Flickr

Purple Nights by Tony White, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20210305-132012-1599538-LR by Michael, on Flickr
20210305-131709-1599514-LR by Michael, on Flickr
20210305-131902-1599518-LR by Michael, on Flickr
20210305-131929-1599533-LR by Michael, on Flickr
20210305-121812-08810-LR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos and video


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr

20161013_163907-3 by d.s.c.w, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Passing the future by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr
Bne-1 by Jane drumsara, on Flickr
ANZAC Memorial Brisbane-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr
The beautiful Brisbane Arcade in the city centre by Kaye, on Flickr
Brisbane by melt_b, on Flickr
St Johns Cathedral by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Story Bridge by Mansour Vahedi, on Flickr

brisbane city b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Jane drumsara, on Flickr

Out there by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brisbane, Sunday morning by Neale Maynard, on Flickr
Brisbane, Sunday morning by Neale Maynard, on Flickr
Brisbane, Sunday morning by Neale Maynard, on Flickr
Brisbane, Sunday morning by Neale Maynard, on Flickr
Gateway Bridge by Alex Turkevych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr

brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

All Aglow by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Miniature Light Trails by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane_city_b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Brisbane City Sunset by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane by LittleRedHatter, on Flickr

Brisbane City Sunset by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr

Brisbane city from the river. by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane lights by Kristen McIlhargey, on Flickr

Ranga Street (Aussies will know what I mean but not its real name) - northern suburbs Brisbane. See below for explanation. by westernthunderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Black n white by sccart, on Flickr

Green Tree Frog (litoria-caerulea) Mount Coot tha Brisbane Queensland Australia. by Jason Sulda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

brisbane, queensland by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Miniature Light Trails by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

Getting set up by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Black n white by sccart, on Flickr

Number 20 &amp; 27 by sccart, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Black and White by Stuart Addelsee, on Flickr

Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr

Ranga Street (Aussies will know what I mean but not its real name) - northern suburbs Brisbane. See below for explanation. by westernthunderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

South Brisbane Memorial Park (Brisbane, South East Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Brisbane City Sunset by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr

Hסּסּters by Chris Lofqvist, on Flickr

The Queensland Cultural Centre: the Queensland Performing Arts Centre (QPAC) (Brisbane, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night Chilling by _dt, on Flickr

Walking In The Night by _dt, on Flickr

Blonde Girl by _dt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The world is a book, and those who do not travel read only a page by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr

Brisbane across the Brisbane River from Kangaroo Point. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane. The Mansions. Six joined terrace houses built by three politicians in 1889. In red brick with NZ Oamaru white limestone. Adorned on the ends with cat gargoyles . by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another take on Brisbane CBD by Manoj D&#x27;Souza, on Flickr

Brisbane City Sunset by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr

South Brisbane Memorial Park (Brisbane, South East Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane. Looking southwards along the Brisbane River towards South Bank cultural precinct. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane city b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Waking up in the city by Chris Lofqvist, on Flickr

Brisbane City Sunset by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

South Brisbane Memorial Park (Brisbane, South East Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

The South Brisbane Memorial Park (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane lights by Kristen McIlhargey, on Flickr

stafford road by Mitch Tynan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr

Low & Slow by Rob Johnston, on Flickr

Hסּסּters by Chris Lofqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr

The Queensland Cultural Centre: Art Gallery (Brisbane, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Brisbane. The Mansions. Six joined terrace houses built by three politicians in 1889. In red brick with NZ Oamaru white limestone. Adorned on the ends with cat gargoyles . by denisbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Railway Station by westernthunderer, on Flickr

A Ghost Town by Alex Turkevych, on Flickr

Brisbane City Sunset by Fletcher_Foto_Factory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Afternoon city streets by John Harvey, on Flickr

Central station tunnel. by John Harvey, on Flickr

The Railway Station by westernthunderer, on Flickr


----------

